# Transformatori >  ac adaptera transformators.

## boofight

nomira 


> Creative Inspire 6.1 6700 13.5V AC, 5 Amps


  adapters. cik mana gudraa galva izsecinaja. ta nomiris ir transformators[nelaiz cauri straavu]
ir kadi ieteikumi? baigi gribaas britniju spiirsu atkal dzirdeet

----------


## habitbraker

Pēc kā tu to izsecināji? Ja neslēdzas iekšā tas daudzkas var būt vainīgs

----------


## Tārps

Vismaz 80% gadījumu pušu lokanais vads.

----------


## Ambed

drošinātāju pārbaudīji?(protams ja tāds ir)

----------


## janys

ja butu beigts trafs tad butu sakusis plastmasa korpuss

----------


## boofight

> Vismaz 80% gadījumu pušu lokanais vads.


 lokanajam vadam nav itka ne vainas.. baudiju nevis vadu bet taisno izeju no trafa uz mazo shemu kur pielodets droshinatajs, tas ar itka okey.
ari sakusis nav.

----------


## WildGun

Šitādiem ļurķiem parasti liek iekšā termodrošinātājus, kuri bieži atstiepjas bez redzama iemesla. Tas drošinātājs ir ietīts kaut kur trafā. Parasti, saliekot to uz īso, viss notiek.

----------


## boofight

> Šitādiem ļurķiem parasti liek iekšā termodrošinātājus, kuri bieži atstiepjas bez redzama iemesla. Tas drošinātājs ir ietīts kaut kur trafā. Parasti, saliekot to uz īso, viss notiek.


 izradas viss daudz jautrak, no darba nakot majas saku domat pa to barokli un ta atcerejos ka ne ta stravu meriju, meginaju ac adapterim dc izraut.
tatad turpinajums huinjai, baroklis ir ok, pa veli ardiju, toties galvenajaa platee lidz droshinatajam neaiziet strava nekada.

----------

